# Suddenly can't type into form fields



## seekinganswers (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Group,

Suddenly I am unable to type into form fields.

I have to trick it by writing the text in an e-mail, copying that, then right-click and paste into the form field - even to login here I had to do that - nothing happens when I try to type into the field.

Environment: Windows 7 Home Premium
Asus PC 

Hope someone can help. Thanks for looking in. 

seekinganswers


----------



## seekinganswers (Jun 27, 2008)

Problem partially solved. Still have no clue as to why I could not type into form fields, even logons, google ... but a simple re-boot and now I can enter text into form fields. However, sporadically I lose control of positioning - sometimes the arrows stop working, and sometimes I cannot change position in the form by moving the cursor. What is going on?
Thanks for looking in. seekinganswers


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I can think of two things. 

1) reinstall your browser - if you are using Firefox or Chrome or Opera. For IE, you can do a reset - gear > internet options > advanced > reset button.

2) see if other programs are taking up too much cpu time. You can right click on task bar, choose start task manager > processes tab > click on Cpu header to sort everything by cpu usage. Then you can go run 'msconfig', this wil show you all the programs that run automatically as your login. Go to the startup tab, and uncheckmark some of the programs which you dont' recognize, but don't touch your antivirus.


----------



## seekinganswers (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice lunarlander !

I don't know what caused this behavior, but mercifully it has gone away.

Yet another entry in my Always Someting file.

seekinganswers


----------

